# Goat has a huge lump from sub Q LA200 injections



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I alternated sides for four days, giving them in the loose skin right behind the elbow, so she had two on each side. One side has a huge hard swelling...like bigger than a golf ball but not really round. The other side has a smaller swelling. Will this go away, and how long will it take? Is it normal? I feel horrible! I also need to give her one more shot, but I'm afraid to cause more lumps....where should I give this last one? I thought I had her almost ready to sell and now this. There is a lady who wants her, but now I fear she won't!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They will go away but no telling how long it will take. 
I think this is a buyer you made aware of their cold. Just show her the lumps outright and make sure she understands they are from the LA-200. 
I do mine in the shoulder like area; you can give it there. Are you doing these Sub-Q? Are you getting under all layers of skin but not into muscle?


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, Sub-Q. I pull the loose skin out and only use a half inch needle so I think I am getting through all the skin and not into muscle, but am I doing it wrong if this happens? I know vaccines can cause lumps, but I didn't know antibiotics could.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I think anything can cause a lump. Sometimes it just happens. I have also seen it happen if the injection is given between dermal layers as opposed to under all the layers. That was on a dog and not sure if the same applies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes la 200 can cause lumps - I have a doe who is allergic to la 200 and gets lumps so she doesnt get it now. You may have to lance the abscesses and drain them.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Uggh! Oh no on the absceses! The lumps are deep inside right now...I hope they don't form abscesses! No more LA200! Is there a better antibiotic I could keep on hand? This is the first time I have had to buy any. We have had some from a vet about 3 times in the 10 years we have had goats. I think I will have this goat on my hands for awhile! She is a nice doe, and it's not that I'd mind keeping her, but I have too many already! She was a little snotty and coughed a couple times again last night....so I don't know what to do next! She's eating and active.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a sheep who formed a large lump immediately after giving her an antibiotic injection(she had really struggled and the needle got bumped around) but the swelling went down and lump disappeared after only a couple days. I hope your girl is ok soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You may of went a little deeper in the skin tissue and not just under the skin... it can happen ... it takes time to subside and will go away.. don't worry....it may or may not get puss in it...happened to one of my goats and I felt so bad..... :hug:


----------

